# Analyze This Ok, Bad and Good Shooting



## Just A Slingin' (May 24, 2013)

Coming off some ok results on live game, I was appalled today at how poorly I did with a target. At 25', I would get within an inch them miss by 2'. A couple of more good shots then I fell apart again. The pouch on my new Barrett red bands came apart, putting me back on to 17 month old original WR band, With these I did better.

Then my son came over tonight and I hit 8 of 10 thrown cans in the air. These were no more than 20 feet away and not moving real fast but how could I do so much better on what is so much harder?

Thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well since you said the pouch on your barrett fell apart, im guessing

thats what you were using during your live game. your shots were

going erratic due to the pouch having inadequate stress on both pouch

and perhaps tube/bands. which would explain as to why you did better

when you switched back to an old set. thats my guess, i know its not

much help as im not "techi" like some on here. i go by experience and not

much science.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: plus once you get upset shooting youll shoot worse sometimes it's best just to stop and pick it up later


----------



## Just A Slingin' (May 24, 2013)

Imperial said:


> well since you said the pouch on your barrett fell apart, im guessing
> 
> thats what you were using during your live game. your shots were
> 
> ...


What I have gathered from the forum is that the old set, which is a crème color, is the worst you can use. But the pouch leather was twice as thick in the old set and is still going. I am saving the red tubes from the ripped Barrett.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometimes your just On It.

Where is the video?


----------



## Just A Slingin' (May 24, 2013)

There is one of last shot. Point me to instructions and I will try to get it posted. The best part about it is my granddaughter screaming for me to hit it.


----------



## Just A Slingin' (May 24, 2013)

Huge Progress today! I have made targets and tried different slingshot orientations

. I have been shooting with it set on a diagonal. When I level it off, the improvement was remarkable. I went from no bulls at 30' to hitting the last 4 out of 5


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have found that holding the SS the same way helps. Changing your grip of either the fork or the pouch will affect the end results.


----------

